# Schwimmteich und Heizung, Wassertemperaturen



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ja zur Zeit bei der Planung des Schwimmteich´s.

Wir haben eine große Solaranlage die je nach Wetter ab mitte März bis mitte Oktober noch einen Wärmeüberschuß produziert. Meine Idee ist damit die Nutzungsdauer des Schwimmteich´s zu verlängern. Das Regeln der Temperatur ist für mich kein Problem, aber ich benötige die Parameter um eine sinnvolle Regelung zu erstellen.

Meine Fragen sind:

1. Welche max. Temparatur ist angesagt für Pflanzen und Biologe (Filterbereich) damit alles noch nach Wunsch arbeitet.
2. Schädige ich die gesamte Biologie des Schwimmteich sehr wenn ich die Warmphase auf der Art verlängere?
3. Gibt es noch andere Bedenken?

Meine Idee zur Zeit ist:
Geschlossener Kreis für Schwimmteich (Frostschutz), Anbindung an das Bestehende System durch Wärmetauscher. Heizleistungüberschuß in den Teich leiten bis max Wert  für Teich erreicht ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack,

die Frage wird eher unter Hygienegesichtspunkten diskutiert. Mehr als 27 Grad sollten es wegen der Keimbildung nicht werden. Also im Sommer nicht noch heizen (Ok aber im Frühling und Herbst) . Den Pflanzen schadest Du damit nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack, wenn du nicht mit all zu hohen Temperaturen in das Wasser kommst, sonst sterben in dem direkten Umfeld die Microorganissmen ab. Was ich an meinem Teich beobachten kann, ist im Frühjahr das Pflanzenwachstum. Da zeigt sich, wenn die Sonne das Flachwasser erwärmt das die Wasserpflanzen anfangen zu wachsen jedoch nur so lange wie die Umgebeungstemaratur passt. Sobald kalter Märzwind über das Wasser streicht stagniert das Wachstum. und es bilden sich im Randbereich vermehrt Algen die dann sofort wieder verschwinden wenn die Pflanzen ihr Wachstum  wieder aufnehmen. Ich denke es ist prinzipiel machbar aber mit sehr viel versuchen und einstellen verbunden. Ich persönlich habe auf größer Flachwasserbereiche gesetzt die einen ähnlichen Efekt bewirken. bei mir ist ab 1.Mai seit den letzten 6 Jahren immer min 20 Grad in 60 cm Wassertiefe.  
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

@Stefan
Höhere Temperaturen sind auch nicht gewünscht, ich dachte an eine Heizung die eine Hysterese bei 25/24 Grad hat. 

@Günter
Ich hatte an Vorlauftemperaturen von max. 35 Grad gedacht. Habe vor mit einer Heizschlange im Mörtelbett (mit Trasszement) unter Porphyr zu arbeiten. Diese soll in einer Tiefe von 1,3 liegen, der Schwimmteich soll bis zu 2m tief sein. Sehr große Flachwasserzonen kann ich nicht bauen, sonst habe ich keinen Platz mehr zum schwimmen. Habe vor ca. 1m Flachwasserzone (20-30cm) zubauen, Stufe auf etwa 50/55cm (nur etwa 30- 50cm breit), die zum Teil zum sitzen dienen soll (Schwimmbereich). Dann Stufe auf 1,3 (30-40 breit), gefolgt von Stufe auf 1,8 mit gefälle zur Mitte mit etwa 2m Tiefe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack Ist die Flachwasserzone nur 1m lang oder 1m breit bzw welche Gesamtfläche von 0 bis 15 cm Wasserstand kommt bei dir zusammen? Für was willst du eine Stufe bei 1,3 und 1,8m? Welchen verfügbaren platz hast du eigendlich für deinen Schwimmteich? Teichtiefe von 2m muss jedoch nicht unbedingt sein.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

@Günter
Ich habe insgesamt etwa 19x10m Platz. Meine Planung zur Zeit läuft auf eine gesamt Teichoberfläche von 120m² hinaus. 30m² Flachwasser, 20m² mit etwa 50cm tiefe, 10m² mit 1,3m und 60m² zum Schwimmen mit 1,8 bis 2,0m. 

Den stufenförmigen Aufbau habe ich mir aus zwei Gründen überlegt. 
1. mir rutsch der Kies und Sand nicht weg
2. mit diesem Rand kommt man vielleicher wieder aus dem Teich raus, besonders falls man versehendlich im Teich gelandet ist. Mit dem Aufbau muß man auch schon 2 Schritte im Wasser machen (Flachzone) bevor es gefährlich wird.

Die 50cm Stufe kann man zu Sitzen nutzen, in einer Ecke wollte ich ne Seerose setzen, obwohl die eigendlich in Schwimmteich mangels Nahrung nicht gehört, meine Frau findet sie aber so schön.
Die Stufe auf 1,3m dient zum stehn, wenn man nicht mehr schwimmen möche, aber noch im Wasser verbleiben will.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack,

Du willst mit der Vorlauftemperatur unmittelbar in den Teich ? Ist das effektiv, die Heizschlange in Trasszement einzubauen ? Hast Du schon einmal daran gedacht, das Teichwasser im Zuge der Umwälzung durch einen preiswerten Wärmetauscher laufen zu lassen ?

Gebe allerdings zu, auf diesem Gebiet keine eigenen Erfahrungen zu besitzen. Kann deshalb nur Fragen stellen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

@Stefan

Wenn ich mit der Heizschlange den Zement und die Porphyrsteine heize habe ich eine größere Abstrahlfläche mit einer niedrigeren Oberflächentemperatur und somit keine Bereiche die zu warm werden. 
Das System ist mit der Fußbodenheizung vergleichbar, dort habe ich im Winter (-10C.) Temperaturen von maximal 35C. im Vorlauf und 25C. an der Oberfläche bei 21C. Raumtemperatur.
Im Wasser dürfte der unterschied zwischen Oberfläche und Medium kleiner sein, ich schätze maximal 1 Grad.

Das Teichwasser mit seinen Lebewesen möchte ich nicht direkt beheizen. Ich bin der Meinung das einiges Leben sein Leben lassen wird auf dem Weg durch Pumpe und Wärmetauscher mit seinem plötzlichen Temperaturanstieg. Auch dem Wärmetausch werden die Partikel aus dem Teich auf die Dauer nicht schmecken (setzt sich zu).

Meinen Heizungskreis kann ich auch nicht direkt zum Teich schicken, da ich im Winter ja nicht heizen werde und somit der Frost die Leitung zerstört. Forstschutz für meine gesamte Heizungsanlage (mit 1000l. Pufferspeicher Solar) halte ich für zu aufwendig und fehleranfällig.

Deshalb einen eigenen Heizkreis für den Teich. Der Heizkreis gefüllt mit Forstschutzmittel und über Wärmetauscher an das vorhanden Heizungssytem anbienden. Regelung die eine Teichheizung bei Heizleistungsüberschuß im Puffertank erlaubt und auf eine max. Wassertemperatur im Teich von 25C. begrenzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack, die Fläche ist ja super. Schade das du so weit wegwohnst. Ich würde dir lieber die Problemlösungsmöglichkeiten vor Ort zeigen. Da ist es einfacher wie das schreiben und antworten. Vielleicht hast du ja mal Lust auf neuen __ Wein da kannst es ja damit verbinden. In meinem Teich habe ich auch eine Sitzmöglichkeit allerdings bei 70 cm. Ich habe Lärchenholzbalken 24cm breit und 24 hoch verwendet, das ist auch gleichzeitig  die Begrenzung für den Sand in dem Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen sitzen. Eine weitere Stufe habe ich nicht. Bei mir ist bei 1,4 bis 1,5m Schluss mit der Tiefe. Da kann man noch gut stehen und mit den Fischen spielen. Die Pflanzterrassen bei 70cm sind zwischen 20 und 50cm breit. Mit Granitsteinen habe ich den Flachwasserbereich abgegrenzt 0 bis 15 cm tief und im Schnitt 60cm breit. Bedenke jedoch je mehr Stufen und Absätze du in den Teich bringst, um so mehr hast du mit den Falten zu kämpfen.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Günter,

vorsicht, so eine Einladung nehme ich gerne an. Wo wohnst du den in der Südpfalz? Wenn das Wetter sobleibt, und wir uns auf einen Termin einigen könnten, würde ich mit dem Motorrad zu Dir kommen. Das gute Stück ist dieses Jahr fast nicht aus die Garage gekommen, etweder zu warm oder keine Zeit.

Du hast ja einiges im Teich was mich interessiert. Seid wann hast Du deinen Teich? Selbstbau oder Firma??


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack was heist hier vorsicht wenn ich sowas schreibe hat das schon seine Richtigkeit. Ich wohne in Kandel liegt an der A65 genau zwischen Landau und Karlsruhe. Am Samstag würde es bei mir schon passen. 
Den Teich habe ich seit 6 Jahren. Am 22 April 97 wurde das Wasser eingelassen (180m³). Den Teich habe ich selbst gebaut. Ich kenn jedes Steinchen im Teich persönlich.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack,

Ich konnte mir ein Grinsen ehrlich gesagt nicht verkneifen (nicht böse gemeint), zumal sich hier alle eher Gedanken um zu hohe Wasser-/Vorlauf-Temperaturen machen. Auf Basis Deiner Angaben kommt man auf ein Teichvolumen von etwa 150.000 Litern.

Rohdichte P von Wasser: 1000 kg/m³
Wärmekapazität C von Wasser: 1,17 Wh/kg x K
Teichvolumen V: 150 m³ 
Temperaturunterschied T: 12 K

Wärmemenge Q = P x C x V x T
Q = 1000 kg/m³ x 1,17 Wh/kg K x 150 m³ x 12 K
Q = 2106000 Wh

Wenn Du die Wassertemperatur von 10 auf 22 °C bringen möchtest, mußt Du 2.106 Kwh Wärme zuführen.

Eine gut konfigurierte Solaranlage hat einen Jahresertrag von rund 400 KWh pro Quadratmeter Kollektorfläche. Saisonal natürlich extrem unterschiedlich, aber im Durchschnitt etwa eine KWh pro Tag und Quadratmeter Kollektorfläche. Um Deinen Teich in gewünschter Weise zu erwärmen brauchst Du vielleicht etwa 2000 Quadratmeter Kollektorfläche. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, daß Du die nicht hast? 

Mit der überschüssigen Wärme Deiner Solaranlage wirst Du kaum eine meßbare Erwärmung des Wassers erreichen. Und Du kannst auch nicht so rechnen: 50 Tage lang jeweils 0,1 Grad erwärmen macht am Ende 5 Grad wärmeres Wasser. Denn der Teich ist praktisch null isoliert und gibt Wärme oberhalb der Umgebungstemperaturen hervorragend an die Umwelt ab, denn dummerweise steigt warmes Wasser auch noch nach oben.

Das Vorhaben ist in etwa so sinnvoll wie der Versuch ein Hochhaus mit der Nagelpfeile abzureißen  Also vergiß es, Du versenkst sonst nur Geld.

Die umgekehrte Rechnung: Wenn Deine Solaranlage am Tag 1000 Liter Wasser von 15 auf 80°C erhitzen könnte (was Sie im März bei sinnvoller Konfiguration nicht kann) und Du die gewonnene Energie verlustfrei dem Teich zuführst, dann erwärmen sich 150 m³ von 10 auf 10,43 Grad. Wie gesagt unter theoretisch idealen (praktisch absolut unmöglichen) Bedingungen mit 0 Wärmeverlusten und unter der Bedingung, daß die Kollektoren nicht für Warmwasser/Heizung im Haus zuständig sine.

Der umgedrehte Weg mach da technisch eher Sinn: nämlich im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr die Wärme-Energie des Teiches mittels Wärmepumpe für das Haus nutzen. 

Guido


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

*Schwimmteichheizung*

Hallöchen,

ich liebäugele schon seit einigen Jahren mit einer solaren Erwärmung im zeitigen Frühjahr oder späten Herbst, weil es bei uns im Norden nicht so schön warm ist wie bei Günther (*gg). einen entsprechenden Bypass haben wir beim Bau des Teiches gleich legen lassen.

Angedacht war es, Solar-Module zu verwenden und diee auf unserem Carport zu verlegen. Leider hat man mich bisher immer wieder mit Argumenten überzeugt, daß es noch kein Verfahren gibt, bei dem die Mikrobiologie (wegen zu hoher Durchlauftemperatur) nicht leidet.

Letztens wurde ich von einem Besucher meiner homepage (Detlev Neumann - http://www.care-for-pools.de/) darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß er ein System anbietet, daß angeblich der Mikrobiologie nicht schadet.

Sobald ich nähere Informationen habe, werde ich zu diesem Thema noch einmal berichten!

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Start in die nächste Badesaison
Gabriele


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

schön, Dich bei uns zu haben (habe da wohl etwas nicht mitbekommen, sorry).

Ja, die Mikrobiologie leidet wohl, vor allem aber durch Pumpen - und darüber machen sich wohl die Wenigsten Gedanken. Hm, wenn man das in Kauf zu nehmen bereit ist, um wieviel grvierender ist der Schaden durch die Heizrohre ? Sollte es nicht funktionieren, durch die Pumpe beschleunigtes Wasser über die Heizrohre zu schicken und so die Einwirkdauer zu verkürzen ? 

Unabhängig vom Einfluss hochdrehender Flügelräder auf das Zooplankton, gibt es eigentlich Erkenntnisse darüber, wie die Mikrobiologie beeinträchtigt wird ?

Ich frage aus reinem Interesse ander Problematik.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Gabi,
schön das du dich hier mal meldest, wollte mir mal den Link anschauen scheint aber nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Seite wurde nicht gefunden! Vieleicht ist es auch nur vorrübergehend oder liegt es am Explorer? werd mal weiter probieren.
Viele Grüße in den Norden 
Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2004)

*Wassererwärmung*

Hallo,

sorry, hab nicht bemerkt, das die Klammer mitgekommen ist. Die homepage ist erst im Aufbau, ich habe aber um Informationesmaterial gebeten und berichte hier noch einmal sobald  ich etwas Neues weiß.

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

*Solarheizung*

Hallöchen,

ich war leider lange aus gesundheitlichen Gründen im Forum nicht so aktiv. Nun wollte ich aber mal kurz berichten, wie weit wir inzwischen mit unser Planung für die solare Teichheizung gekommen sind.

Wir haben uns inzwischen mehr oder weniger für das System von der Firma Roos entschieden.

http://www.roos-system.com/

Die Bauart und der Rohrdurchmesser erscheinen uns für die Montage auf unserem Carport ideal, da wir ja dort schon den benötigten Bypass haben. Die notwendige Möglichkeit, die zu starke Erwärmung des Wassers während der Durchlaufphase zu regeln, ist auch gegeben. Damit sollte nach unserer Sicht eine Erwärmung möglich sein, ohne der Mikrobiologie zu schaden!

Leider müssen wir mit dem Bau etwas noch warten, weil unsere Kasse etwas klamm ist. Es muß erst noch  ein zweiter Carport gebaut werden und unser Auto hat auch gerade den Geist aufgegeben. Schade, es kommt im Leben immer wieder mal etwas dazwischen, dann müssen wir eben bei diesem schlechten Sommer doch weiterhin mit etwas mehr Überwindung ins Wasser *lach*..... Naja, heute schien die Sonne mal wieder und wir hatte magere 22 Grad Wassertemperatur !!!!!!!

Sobald es bei uns mit der Solarerwärmung weitergeht, werde ich hier wieder berichten.

Ich wünsche Euch allen, daß es bei Euch schöneres Wetter und wärmeres Wasser gibt, als bei uns im Norden.

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele Friedrichs


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo Gabriele,

habe ja bekanntlich keinen Schwimmteich, interessiere mich allerdings auch für Solartechnik für unser Haus und Pool. Es ist wohl - soweit ich das bisher verfolgen konnte - allgemeine Meinung, dass zur Warmwassergewinnung ein Wärmetauscher eingesetzt werden soll (wie wohl auch nicht...), in einem solchen System für Schwimmbäder am besten ein Plattenwärmetauscher eingesetzt wird, beim unabhängigem Betrieb zur Erwärmung von Schwimmbadwasser aber am besten ein direktes System (ohne Wärmetauscher).

Von daher finde ich auch, dass Du auf dem absolut richtigen Weg bist. Bei derartigen direkten Systemen kann man offenbar für die Panels nach dem Preis gehen (da würde selbst schwarzes PE-Rohr ausreichen   ), wichtig ist wohl die Steuerung.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg, gute Gesundheit und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## allegra (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Heizung, Wassertemperaturen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hole dieses Thema mal wieder hoch, weil ich mich gerade mit dem Roos-System beschäftige.

Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, in wieweit das überhaupt für Schwimmteiche (ohne Abdeckung) sinnvoll ist.
Es geht ja darum, die Badesaison zu verlängern, sprich ab Mai bis Oktober in akzeptabler Temoeratur schwimmen können.
Die Teichtemperatur ließe sich um 4-5 Grad erhöhen.
Im Mai ( aktuell hat mein Teich wegen der allgemeinen Kälte nur 14 Grad - er hatte aber schon mal 17!) wäre das Baden dann bei um die 20 Grad möglich...... allerdings gibt das Wasser die Wärme auch schnell an die Luft ab...... und da ist ja dann die Frage, ob sich das lohnt.
Wer will schon bei 18 Grad schwimmen....und im Sommer wird er doch auch so wärmer.....

Ich habe gestern bei 13 Grad das becken als Tauchbecken nach der Sauna genutzt - war herrlich. Aber dafür (ganzjährig ;-)) brauche ich keine Solarheizung.


Was meint ihr dazu? Wer hat so ein System und was bringt es?

Viele Grüße
Erdmuthe


----------



## jool (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Heizung, Wassertemperaturen*

Hallo,

mir schwirrt zu diesem Thema die ganz primitive Lösung im Kopf herum:
Schwarze Folie direkt auf dem Wasser

Das geht natürlich nur bei nicht bewachsenen Teichflächen und nur wenn es optisch nicht so genau darauf ankommt in der Übergangszeit im Frühjahr...

Wäre das technisch machbar?

Viele Grüße 
Jool


----------

